# Spyhunter Good or Bad??



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with SpyHunter?
Compare to Ad-aware or others.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

is that the commercial one?


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Ad-aware 

 :up:


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Not sure, just found it on a machine I'm cleaning.
Help about says.. it's from enigma software group so I assume so.
I haven't checked this out yet.
www.enigmasoftwaregroup.com


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

ah yes. Thats where i learned about adaware for the first time. I downloaded the trial, and got paranoid. Then i was told about adaware, and eventually the rest. Havnt thought of spyhunter since


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I use Ad-aware and Spybot and other tools recommended on this site. (They're free too!)


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, theres more in my Guide To Internet Security, link below in my signature.


----------



## FinestRanger (Oct 13, 2003)

Spysweeper... www.webroot.com


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Thxs, BK & Sleek. Great stuff Guys!!
(Inaddition, Would love to see a post regarding Internet security options).


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

SpyHunter is a rip off. They offer a free scan then want you to pay $29.95 to remove the junk they find.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Was thinking the free scanner was junk after read this...

Paid version or free version

If you need additional technical assistance: Open a problem ticket here
Our support staff usually responds within 48 hours.

The paid FULL version of SpyHunter has a few differences from the free scanner version of SpyHunter. If you have already purchased the software and found that you still have the free scanner, please click here to download the full version:

http://www.enigmasoftwaregroup.com/Spyhunter_secure_download/spyhunter.exe

To check if you have the free or paid version there are two small differences you can look for:

1. Look for the Check All Parasites checkbox under the UPDATE button. If you do not see the checkbox, you have the free version.

2. When you click on the Start Remove button without scanning, you will get one of two prompts. If it asks you to purchase the software, you DO NOT have the FULL version.

If it tells you that you have 0 items removed, you have the FULL version


You think saying it will not do anything because it is free would of been better.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

ok i downloaded spyhunter and tried to use it ...everything went fine...but when you try to update it....forget it....its not free...want to sale you the program... i have a problem with this kind of programs...so i deleated off my pc....goodbye...


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleekluxury:_
> *Yes, theres more in my Guide To Internet Security, link below in my signature. *


Sleek, why not just link to the Internet area of the combosite?


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

spysweeper is just the same as spyhunter have to buy it too really use it...boo...


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

:down: to Spyhunter and Spysweeper :up: to Spybot S&D and Ad-aware


----------



## muf (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah that's it, thumbs down to the one's you have to pay for! Just so happens that the best one(Spy Sweeper) you have to pay for. Shame that isn't it, that you have to pay for the best Spyware remover. My my, what is the world coming to when you have to pay for top quality software. Any one would think these companies have a business to run!!!

muf


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

LOL


----------

